

Net Neutrality Protesters Arrested At Google HQ - hammock
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/25/occupygoogle-arrests/#

======
jack-r-abbit
From the article: _Google has generally been a strong advocate of net
neutrality but the OccupyGoogle protestors argue the company could be doing
more to champion the cause at this critical moment – hence their occupation of
Mountain View HQ._

I'm confused. Is it smart to find someone who is generally on your side and
then set up camps on their campus and disrupt them... calling for them to do
_more_? Isn't the _Occupy_ movement traditionally where you occupy the space
of entities you oppose and try to make them suffer until they change? It
doesn't makes sense to do that to someone you want on your side. I don't get
it.

------
jonstjohn
Did this protest make it into the event? I did hear some yelling during one of
the keynote talks.

~~~
mmastrac
The yelling during the keynote (at least the second one) was someone
protecting killing robots and NSA integration.

